# Tilly pics before grooming.



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well Tilly is off to the groomers tomorrow for het he first time 😁😁
I have pics ready to bring to the groomer showing her what I want done. Let's hope she'll come bak like I'd imagine. 😃

In the mean time here are a few of her before the big day😄









Loving the beach 


















Oh no.... Me all wet😂😂😂

And Tilly nice a dry after her pethead shower



















Jeanie x

Ok so just collected Tilly from groomers. Let me know what u think?????? 

Before:









After:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!!! Gorgeous Tilly, I am sure you will be just as gorgeous afterwards! can't wait to see pictures!!!
her coat is quite straight...have you had to deal with any matts as of yet??


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> OH!!! Gorgeous Tilly, I am sure you will be just as gorgeous afterwards! can't wait to see pictures!!!
> her coat is quite straight...have you had to deal with any matts as of yet??


Only One matt behind her ear. Think I'm after being lucky so far. Was trimming around her face myself, but saw a pic recently of her and it reminded me of when a mother cuts the child's hair. ( all blunt) 😄😄😄

Fingers crossed it will turn out ok. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tilly is gorgeous - good luck with the groomers


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeanie I hope it all goes well with Tilly's first hair do ... the groomer can take away some fluff, but thet cant take away her beauty.

Lovely photos .. love the soggy Tilly pics


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh thanks Ali & Jo Jo, 

Fingers crossed I'll recognise her tomorrow when I collect her, 

Bet she'll be as cheeky as ever. 😁


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think you've done a great job around her eyes Jeanie - she doesn't look blunt at all! I'd be inclined to leave that bit alone in case they get a bit scissor happy! In any case, Tilly is such a beauty , I can't imagine she will look any less than lovely! x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I think you've done a great job around her eyes Jeanie - she doesn't look blunt at all! I'd be inclined to leave that bit alone in case they get a bit scissor happy! In any case, Tilly is such a beauty , I can't imagine she will look any less than lovely! x


Awh thanks a million. Trying to get her to keep still is another thing. 

Will keep ye posted with pics tomorrow xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Tilly looks such a beauty my buddy is similar colouring lve not had him trimmed yet hes 9mths lve not had any problems with his coat,hope tillys grooming goes well lm sure she will look as lovely as ever


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a million Doreen, I'll post done pics tomorrow afternoon. Should give u a idea what buddy will turn out like. 
Tilly is 7months 1week so not far behind buddy. 😊


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Tillie is so pretty


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Tillie is so pretty


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just put grooming pics up of Tilly. Before and after😊


Jeanie x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Just put grooming pics up of Tilly. Before and after&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> Jeanie x


She looks very soft in the after picture and very proud, I think she knows she looks good


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Woo said:


> She looks very soft in the after picture and very proud, I think she knows she looks good


Hee hee. 

She is wreaked after it, 
In the pics there doesn't look much of a difference but when she looks up at me can't help feeling my little puppy is all grown up😢


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tilly looks lovely! Looks like you've found a great groomer x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

can't find pics can you tell me where to look
id love to see tilly's new hair cut


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

She looks all cuddle and soft. Are you pleased with what they have done?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great hair do .. nice tidy up trim .. you must be so pleased Jeanie xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

emmelg said:


> can't find pics can you tell me where to look
> id love to see tilly's new hair cut


first page of this thread...she posted them in the original post


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SHE LOOKS GREAT!!! such a sweetie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I am pleased just can't get over how different her face looks when tided up😱

Shes absolutely shattered, think she's embarrassed as well. Keeps hiding behind my legs. Lol x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

emmelg said:


> can't find pics can you tell me where to look
> id love to see tilly's new hair cut


Hi emmalg, 
I modified the first post so just added the pics to that, x 


Jeanie x


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

What a beautiful looking Cockapoo x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry was just looking at new posts
She looks adorable, it's a pitty they dont stay that clean for long
Atleast you'll have sweet smelling cuddles for one night xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks beautiful!!! X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all yer lovely posts x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

The groomer has done an excellent job


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

She is so gorgeous,before AND after! What a little beauty! I'd be happy if the groomer did that to my little 'poo!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks gorgeous, all soft and clean :hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> She looks gorgeous, all soft and clean :hug:


Wish I could say the same for Honey .. been in the woods for well over an hour and she has twigs in her grey/brown muddy, wet, smelly coat... not very cream now ... but she was so happy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good Grooming job Jeanie. She's kept her nice and fluffy. Tilly really is a lovely cockapoo.

Millie found her first grooming exhausting and fell asleep on the grooming table


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Good Grooming job Jeanie. She's kept her nice and fluffy. Tilly really is a lovely cockapoo.
> 
> Millie found her first grooming exhausting and fell asleep on the grooming table


I was wondering. I actually thought that she might have sedated her with out me knowing. 
I think she's better looking today cause she got wet and when she dried off her curl is back. 
Just the way I like it 😉

Thanks for all yer lovely comments xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## Dulciedog (Jan 4, 2012)

Tilly looks so gorgeous. My Dulcie is 7 months old on Tuesday and I think it's time to bite the bullet and take her to the groomers. She has quite straight fur and it looks so lovely and fluffy when she has been bathed but is now starting to look a little straggly after a good romp in the fields!


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Tilly looks lovely she still looks like a puppy and still cute, hope buddy looks like her when l decide to have him done


----------

